#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Subdag 9 juni Almelo.

## Gast1401081

Ja, sarcasme....no way.

9 juni in Almelo, ik denk vanaf 9 uur in de ochtend bouwen, ik denk dat de koffiemachine die dag buiten staat, ik weet dat ik tussendoor een kort college Sub ga geven , en dat ik een aantal grapjes van theorie naar praktijk ga brengen. 

Verder mogen we hard, wegens geen buren, en mag iedereen een bepaalde tijd zijn eigen setje fulltime range laten horen, beetje zoals de frankfurter messe demo, zeg maar.. Je moet wel selfsupporting zijn qua steigers en alu enzo, krachtstroom tm 3x25a aanwezig, kortom: leef je uit.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Sorry Guus Meeuwis heeft dan weer een feestje . Mag km maken in het PSV stadion

----------


## Outline

Vooralsnog zeg ik nu dat ik aanwezig ben. De kalender is nu iig nog leeg...

Ben er niet om 9 uur maar neem ook niks mee dus wat is dan een mooie tijd? Is toch ongeveer 105 minuten rijden... Verder zou ik het appreciëren als er ook normale (Earl Grey of English Blend) thee aanwezig is. Ben niet zo van de koffie...

----------


## showband

ik hoor binnenkort of ik die dag op Misturita! brussel moet klussen. Anders Lijkt het mij top om met een doos koekekn eens een bakkie te doen.

Meer dan een set forumsubs kan ik niet inbrengen alleen. Muzikanten moeten geen spullen kopen  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom ik wel weer met mijn Prospect setje.  :Cool:

----------


## Hilco

Lijkt mij wel leuk eens te komen luisteren en te kijken. Desnoods heb ik nog 1-4 DAP x15b subjes als daar interesse voor is.

----------


## Revha

Ik wil ook graag aan komen op 9 juni.
Ik kan 2 RCF TTS18A subs meebrengen.

----------


## NesCio01

Ben op tour en niet echt in de buurt.
Voor mij dus helaas weer niet.

grtz

Nes

----------


## kvdb013

Jammer dat het zo'n pokke eind weg is.

----------


## SPS

> Jammer dat het zo'n pokke eind weg is.



Wat nou pokke-eind...Cruisecontrol = ON; max 2 uurtjes later: Bingo!............Jammer alleen dat ik dan in de Bernini extresse zit helaas.....

----------


## 2mancrew

[QUOTE=**************;596558]Ja, sarcasme....no way.

9 juni in Almelo, ik denk vanaf 9 uur in de ochtend bouwen, ik denk dat de koffiemachine die dag buiten staat, ik weet dat ik tussendoor een kort college Sub ga geven , en dat ik een aantal grapjes van theorie naar praktijk ga brengen. 


Schrijft zich voor het college van  Prof. Dr. Mac. Gyver.
Neemt nu wel een flapjap voor de aantekeningen   :Smile:  :Cool: .

Oh Ja  vergeet de zonnebril en de insmeeer spullen tegen rode huid en dergelijke niet.......

----------


## djspeakertje

Hoppa:
Zondag+dichtbij+subdag=gaan. Eindelijk.

Ik ben er dus, neem de flaptop mee voor aantekeningen/muziek etc. (virtueel synthesizertje met wat sinusjes eventueel).
Ik breng geen subs mee, domweg omdat ik geen subs heb. 

Gaan we ook bezig met dingen als directionele subs toevallig?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, het heeft ff geduurd maar nu ben je er dan toch een keer bij Daan.
Ja, volgens mij heeft McGyver plannen om iets met directionele subs te gaan doen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Kijk, das fijn.

@Mac: Is de afstand van het dichtstbijzijnde station tot de locatie te lopen/fietsen? Of kan ik beter iets anders regelen?


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Als dat niet te lopen is is er vast wel iemand te vinden die je ff op komt pikken.....
En anders doe ik dat wel. :Smile: 
Gaat nou echt niet gebeuren dat het weer misgaat. Hahaha

----------


## Gast1401081

vanuit oldenzaal kom je gewoon op het fietsje… 
exacte plaats, tijden etc volgen nog.

----------


## timmetje

> vanuit oldenzaal kom je gewoon op het fietsje… 
> exacte plaats, tijden etc volgen nog.



Als 't mooi weer is fiets ik met 'm mee om er zeker van te zijn dat ie er nu niet onderuit kruipt...  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als 't mooi weer is fiets ik met 'm mee om er zeker van te zijn dat ie er nu niet onderuit kruipt...



Ja, da's wel nodig, hij verzint al jaren steeds een ander smoesje. :Cool:

----------


## Outline

> Desnoods heb ik nog 1-4 DAP x15b subjes als daar interesse voor is.



Kwam er nou ook iemand met DHZ/Forum-subs? Stond volgens mij in het weer fijn verwijderde topic...
Als we dan nog iemand met 15" Cubo's hebben...

Korte vraag: Is er nog interesse in D&B subs? Ken iemand met een aardige schuur vol en die heeft (mits ruimte in agenda) wel interesse. Indien dat niet lukt, wil ik Audiopro wel benaderen of die eventueel interesse hebben om wat vergelijkingsmateriaal neer te leggen. Mits er interesse is natuurlijk!...

----------


## Outline

Toch mooi: Plaats je een reactie, ziet de server 'm niet!

Btw: Gaat dus over mijn reactie hierboven...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ja, da's wel nodig, hij verzint al jaren steeds een ander smoesje.



Dan zorg ik ervoor dat Tim ook veilig aankomt. Crew Oldenzaal komt dus met 2 man en zonder subs zoals het er nu voor staat. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij zijn alle subs meer dan welkom, vooral van merken als D&B, L'Acoustics, Meyer, EAW, etc.

----------


## djspeakertje

Trouwens, neemt Mac zelf ook nog e.e.a. mee? Beetje Meyer ofzo?


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Trouwens, neemt Mac zelf ook nog e.e.a. mee? Beetje Meyer ofzo?
> 
> 
> Daan



eh, het gebeurt bij mij voor de deur….

----------


## MusicXtra

Maar niemand weet wat er bij jou achter die deur staat. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

> Volgens mij zijn alle subs meer dan welkom, vooral van merken als D&B, L'Acoustics, Meyer, EAW, etc.



Ik zal mijn stinkende best gaan doen om wat D&B daar te krijgen!

----------


## Outline

@mod: Kun je van dit topic een sticky maken? Scheelt zoeken...

Zoals als beloofd heb ik Audiopro benaderd om mee te doen aan onze testdag:

_Beste mensen van Audiopro,

Op 9 juni aanstaande willen wij, de leden van het J&H-forum, een sub-testdag gaan houden.
Het topic daarover kunnen jullie hier vinden: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ni-almelo.html

Onze vraag is of jullie zin & interesse hebben om daar bij aanwezig te zijn. Dit mede ingegeven door leden die nog geen ervaring met D&B hebben en dit in de praktijk willen ondervinden.

De bedoeling van deze dag is om diverse subs met elkaar te vergelijken en diverse opstellen (end-fire, CSA, enz) te maken en te laten zien wat deze opstellingen in de praktijk voor uitwerking hebben. Verdere plannen worden momenteel uitgewerkt.

Persoonlijk denk ik dat Q een mooi systeem is om op deze dag neer te zetten. Dit omdat de diverse opstellingen met Q-subs (1 sub/2 subs/CSA per kant) snel en eenvoudig te maken zijn. Dit dan eventueel aangevuld met J-Sub of J-Infra of eventueel de V-Sub. Good-old B2 is natuurlijk ook welkom!

Graag horen wij of jullie (of eventueel een (lokale) verhuurder) interesse hebben om deze dag mee te doen.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie.


Met vriendelijke groet,

Richard_ 

Audiopro heeft er zeer zeker oren naar. Hierbij de reactie van Rolf Dijkstra:

_Beste Richard,

Op zich ben ik altijd wel voor zoiets te porren.
Maar ik denk dat een dergelijke dag alleen zin heeft als het een kop en een staart heeft, dus een duidelijk programma dat we ook voor kunnen bereiden en met een conclusie.
De vraag die mij dus eigenlijk op de lippen brand: What is it you want to achieve ?
Dat maakt het voor mij wat makkelijker om een keus te maken met welk product te komen en in welke opstelling.
Graag dus je ideeën over het programma.

Maar zeker leuk en goed initiatief,

Met vriendelijke groet, Rolf Dijkstra_

Nu is het dus aan ons om een serieuze invulling aan deze dag te geven! Wil Mac himself hierin het voortouw nemen? Aangezien het voor jouw voordeur gebeurt...

Via mail heb ik Rolf laten weten dat ik zijn reactie op het Forum geplaatst heb en dat wij het programma op korte termijn gereed willen hebben. Mijn planning is binnen 1 week. Moet lukken toch?

Overigens adviseer ik mensen hier om de importeur van een door hun gewenst merk te benaderen met hetzelfde verzoek. Kunnen we een Messe in het klein houden..

Dus heren: Actie!

----------


## Gast1401081

denk dat ik best een goeie connectie heb bij AP - wist ik trouwens ook niet. 

Ik denk dat we hetzelfde gaan doen als in Harderwijk, maar met een iets duidelijker tijdsplan, en een iets duidelijker meetsysteem. 

Ik wilde eigenlijk een platte wagen neerzetten, in het midden van nergens zeg maar, en daar mag iedereen zijn sub-setje opbouwen, wat vervolgens op 3 a 4 punten in het veld gemeten wordt, qua afval / verval .
Eventueel daarna nog een korte cursus "magu - 6o6" sub-stearen, waarna enkele liefhebbers hun subs daar ook aan mogen wagen. 

Ik schijn wat M-sound te hebben, geloof ik, en enkele importeurs goed te kennen. Voordeel is dat we nogal lang licht hebben avonds, we kunnen dus ff door klooien…

----------


## SPS

Ik baal toch wel stevig dat ik dan nog net met vakantie ben. Vrouwtje voorgesteld dat ik eerder terugvlieg naar Almelo...werd niet echt positief ontvangen. Maar lees graag de conclusies / ervaringen terug op het forum tzt.  Paul

----------


## djspeakertje

Is het trouwens nog steeds wenselijk dat ik een laptop met interface en HDD vol muziek meeneem? Hiermee kunnen we ook CD's afspelen als dat nodig is, en iedereen kan zijn/haar USB stikkie meebrengen. Ik heb dan gewoon 2 XLR uitgangen naar de mengtafel/PA.
Verder heb ik nog 2 K&M stereo adapters liggen, mocht er gemeten gaan worden.


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ga er van uit dat iedereen die een baskast heeft ook wel Mikes en Players heeft, maar er is wel eea al aanwezig. 

Ik wilde eigenlijk een platte wagen dwars op straat zetten, en daar mag iedereen z'n setje / subje neerleggen.
Als tops hebben we UPA / Prospect te leen, we leggen krachtstroom neer, en iedereen krijgt een kwartiertje.

Er zullen wat standaard subs aanwezig zijn. 
Belangrijker is de respons op grotere afstand bij pinknoise.

----------


## Outline

> denk dat ik best een goeie connectie heb bij AP - wist ik trouwens ook niet. 
> 
> Ik denk dat we hetzelfde gaan doen als in Harderwijk, maar met een iets duidelijker tijdsplan, en een iets duidelijker meetsysteem. 
> 
> Ik wilde eigenlijk een platte wagen neerzetten, in het midden van nergens zeg maar, en daar mag iedereen zijn sub-setje opbouwen, wat vervolgens op 3 a 4 punten in het veld gemeten wordt, qua afval / verval .
> Eventueel daarna nog een korte cursus "magu - 6o6" sub-stearen, waarna enkele liefhebbers hun subs daar ook aan mogen wagen. 
> 
> Ik schijn wat M-sound te hebben, geloof ik, en enkele importeurs goed te kennen. Voordeel is dat we nogal lang licht hebben avonds, we kunnen dus ff door klooien…







> Ik ga er van uit dat iedereen die een baskast heeft ook wel Mikes en Players heeft, maar er is wel eea al aanwezig. 
> 
> Ik wilde eigenlijk een platte wagen dwars op straat zetten, en daar mag iedereen z'n setje / subje neerleggen.
> Als tops hebben we UPA / Prospect te leen, we leggen krachtstroom neer, en iedereen krijgt een kwartiertje.
> 
> Er zullen wat standaard subs aanwezig zijn. 
> Belangrijker is de respons op grotere afstand bij pinknoise.



Gaan we dit nog in een concreet tijdsplan gieten? Of zien we wel wat we wanneer gaan doen?
En gaan we nog wat verschillende opstellingen testen of wordt er wat neergegooid, gooien we er wat ruis overheen en that's it?

Ik probeer het voor iedereen aantrekkelijk te maken waarbij naast jouw Meyer en Sander met z'n BA het ook leuk is om oa D&B te hebben, gelet op de vragen van anderen. En als we dan Audiopro zover krijgen dat ze willen komen om mee te doen maar dan wel om een duidelijke doelstelling van de dag vragen, dan moet dat toch geen probleem zijn?

Het is geen persoonlijke aanval maar wil wel een idee hebben van wat het nou precies is wat we willen gaan doen en bereiken die dag en of we daar nog een leerzaam itempje aan kunnen hangen. Bedoel, ik moet ook bijna 2 uur enkele reis in de auto zitten om er te komen dus dan wil iets hebben om ook echt daadwerkelijk voor te komen.

Mooi onderdeel bv. zou een blow-out zijn tussen 15"-subs zoals de Cubo 15, de DHZ-sub en de 15" Daps waarvan ik ook ergens las dat die gingen komen.

In het vervolg daarop zou het leerzaam kunen zijn om de verschillende opstellingen te laten zien en horen zodat ook dat voor iedereen wat duidelijker is. Vandaar dat ik in mijn mail naar Audiopro ook al aangaf dat Q daar leuk voor kan zijn.

Iemand verder nog ideeën hoe en wat?

Ik merk wel dat na de eerste positieve ontvangst van een hoop mensen de aandacht voor deze dag een heel eind weg is geëbd. Daarom wil ik ook verzoeken dat degenen die ook daadwerkelijk willen komen dit laten weten, samen met wat ze mee willen nemen. Dan weten we straks op de dag zelf ook hoe & wat en staan er niet opeens 30 man met allemaal een subje onder de arm. Of slechts 2 man...

Wil niet de zeikerd uithangen maar we hebben nog 2,5 week en ik vindt het zelf wel fijn om een en ander nu wat nader uit te gaan werken zodat we weten waar we aan toe zijn. Neem aan dat als je naar een klus gaat dat je het dan ook wel op voorhand fijn vindt om te weten of je in een kroeg staat of in een sporthal...

----------


## Outline

> Ik baal toch wel stevig dat ik dan nog net met vakantie ben. Vrouwtje voorgesteld dat ik eerder terugvlieg naar Almelo...werd niet echt positief ontvangen. Maar lees graag de conclusies / ervaringen terug op het forum tzt. Paul



Gewoon voor het blok zetten: Of jij gaat zelf eerder terug of ze gaat mee, waarbij je dan duidelijk uitlegt wat die dag inhoudt en wat we gaan doen. Denk dat ze je zo laat gaan. Die van mij iig wel...





> Is het trouwens nog steeds wenselijk dat ik een laptop met interface en HDD vol muziek meeneem? Hiermee kunnen we ook CD's afspelen als dat nodig is, en iedereen kan zijn/haar USB stikkie meebrengen. Ik heb dan gewoon 2 XLR uitgangen naar de mengtafel/PA.
> Verder heb ik nog 2 K&M stereo adapters liggen, mocht er gemeten gaan worden.
> 
> Daan



Als jij op je laptop hebt staan:

-The Eagles - How Long (lekker laag en om de topjes van Sander te beoordelen)
-Nielson & Miss Montreal (om te kijken hoeveel schapenwol er in je sub zit)
-Kris Kross - Jump (zit een aardig lage toon in verstopt en voor de beuk natuurlijk)

dan graag meenemen!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Als jij op je laptop hebt staan:
> 
> -The Eagles - How Long (lekker laag en om de topjes van Sander te beoordelen)
> -Nielson & Miss Montreal (om te kijken hoeveel schapenwol er in je sub zit)
> -Kris Kross - Jump (zit een aardig lage toon in verstopt en voor de beuk natuurlijk)
> 
> dan graag meenemen!



Dat gaat wel lukken. 
In de playlist voor die dag staan nu:
Jennifer Warnes - The Hunter
Jennifer Warnes - Way down deep
Boz Scaggs - Thanks to you
Emperor - Jackhammer
Nero - Won't You Be There (Baauer remix)
Birdy Nam Nam - Jaded Future (Pelican Fly Remix)
Alison Krauss & Union Station - Midnight Rider

Mocht er iemand verzoekjes hebben, geef het door (via dit draadje of PM), dan ga ik proberen om dat te regelen. Ik kan ook CD's afspelen en bijna alle bestandsformaten afspelen, dus een USB stick mee kan ook. Tape/vinyl/cassettes gaat hem helaas niet worden...


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

@Daan; heb hier een heel lijstje wat onder andere tijdens de subdag in Harderwijk is afgespeeld.
Volgens mij handiger om gewoon mijn macbook op de mixer aan te sluiten dat je het daar vanaf draait, nu ben je dubbel werk aan het doen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Denk niet dat iedereen zijn eigen herrie afspeelt, tenzij er een compleet zelfbouw setje meegesleept wordt.

----------


## djspeakertje

Prima, dan neem ik alleen een USB stickje mee met wat dingen erop die ik zelf graag zou willen horen.


Daan

----------


## SPS

> Gewoon voor het blok zetten: Of jij gaat zelf eerder terug of ze gaat mee, waarbij je dan duidelijk uitlegt wat die dag inhoudt en wat we gaan doen. Denk dat ze je zo laat gaan. Die van mij iig wel...



 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  Weet wel zeker dat mijn vrouw in dat opzicht niet op de jouwe lijkt.... :Cool:  Had anders graag m'n copie SB150 (EAW) en m'n copie C4subs (D&B) meegenomen om naast een echte C4 sub te horen :Frown:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Prima, dan neem ik alleen een USB stickje mee met wat dingen erop die ik zelf graag zou willen horen.
> 
> 
> Daan



Neem je een setje mee dan?

Ik wilde de dag in 3 stukken knippen.
Eerst alle subs op een rijtje, enkel kastje, timen via de processoren en meetplotjes maken.
Daarna sommigen - die dat wilden wegens de discussie vorige keer dat hoorns toch echt een hoorn top moeten hebben - de hele - MONO - setjes.

En last nut not least wat speciale grapjes, zoals de beamstearing op sub enzo.

Ondertussen koffie en koe op het vuur, ..,

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb een setje L' Acoustics SB28's geregeld. Nu nog iemand met DHZ subjes?????

----------


## djspeakertje

> Neem je een setje mee dan?



Was het maar zo mooi, ik probeer gewoon een aantal tracks mee te brengen die me nuttig lijken om subs mee te testen (van een lekker baslijntje tot 3 minuten non-stop subdreun op 40Hz).


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Eerst alle subs op een rijtje, enkel kastje, timen via de processoren en meetplotjes maken.



Waarbij ik weer zorg voor een rackje met een XP8080 processor en 3 4*2500 watt ampjes.
Met het rackje waarmee ik de Prospect set + mijn X218 sub voed en het LA8 rack van de L' Acoustics subs meegerekend kunnen we zo, dus 11 verschillende subs testen. Mocht dit niet genoeg zijn dan gooi ik er nog een rackje bovenop, kunnen we 19 verschillende subs testen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
'In Almelo is altijd wat te doen, de subs zijn oranje, zwart of misschien zelfs wel groen'. :Cool:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Helaas geen tijd om te komen, maar ook wel erg benieuwd naar het verschil tussen een SB28 op een LA8 of 10.000Q. Heb hier wisselende verhalen over gehoord namelijk. Dus als jullie daar aan toekomen.........

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben benieuwd wat voor verhalen je daarover hebt gehoord, dus waar we op zouden moeten letten.
Heb jij settings voor de SB28 op een FP10.000?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb wisselende verhalen gehoord. De een zegt dat een LA8 beter is, de ander beweert met een 10.000q meer druk te hebben.

Vandaar mijn nieuwsgierigheid. Ik ga kijken of ik settings kan bemachtigen. Er zijn wel settings voor de PLM serie dacht ik, misschien dat je daar iets mee kunt ??

----------


## MusicXtra

Als ik een HP en LP filter heb met eventueel EQ puntjes kom ik een eind.

----------


## knorrepot

> Ik heb een setje L' Acoustics SB28's geregeld. Nu nog iemand met DHZ subjes?????



't is dat ik dan al een kermis draai in Vragender met de disco kings en diverse andere DJ's, anders had ik wel willen komen met mijn DHZ subs, en evt originele EV MT2 & MT4 subs..
de MT2 is bekend bij Sander, een MT4 sub is een 4x 18" mainifold sub

----------


## MusicXtra

Ff resumeren wat er nu te beluisteren is de 9e.
Dhz subs, L'Acoustics SB28, Meyer HP700 of LFC1100?, D&B type nog niet bekend, Brooklyn Audio Prospect en X218's.
Wachten is op iemand met Cubo's en andere subs, wie?

----------


## renevanh

Iemand mag de Cubo's best komen ophalen (en terugbrengen), maar Almelo is me net even te ver.

----------


## Gast1401081

Van waaruit? Ik ben die week toch al zwaar op tour

----------


## renevanh

Driebergen

----------


## 2mancrew

> Ff resumeren wat er nu te beluisteren is de 9e.
> Dhz subs, L'Acoustics SB28, Meyer HP700 of LFC1100?, D&B type nog niet bekend, Brooklyn Audio Prospect en X218's.
> Wachten is op iemand met Cubo's en andere subs, wie?



Komt wel met 2 DHZ subjes en  misschien 2 br-115 kastjes ligt er aan hoe wakker ik ben

----------


## Gast1401081

> Driebergen



Reed ik voegah dagelijks, maar er schijnt al iemand met DHZl subs te zijn..

----------


## renevanh

> Reed ik voegah dagelijks, maar er schijnt al iemand met DHZl subs te zijn..



Cubo's komen uit Driebergen, DHZ doe ik niet aan :P

----------


## Gast1401081

> Cubo's komen uit Driebergen, DHZ doe ik niet aan :P



Jetlag, sorry .. We houden ff contact de week voor de 9e

----------


## djspeakertje

Zijn de tijden en locatie ondertussen bekend? 


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

Vanaf 09:00 uur word er gebouwd, was de planning.
Locatie: loods van ******** in almelo.
Staat een paar paginas terug.

----------


## 4AC

Ik kom ook zeker even luisteren. Zelf een set meenemen zit er helaas niet in.

Tot dan!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik kom ook zeker even luisteren. Zelf een set meenemen zit er helaas niet in.
> 
> Tot dan!
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Jammer, ik ben toch wel reuze benieuwd naar dat 4 acoustics, zou voor mij een reden te meer zijn om te proberen komen die dag.

----------


## 4AC

Haha, ik heb wat gebruik- en luisterervaring met 4-Acoustic, maar verder heb ik er niets mee te maken. Ook nooit gehad trouwens.
Laten we het houden op een wat ongelukkig gekozen nickname.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Misschien wil hij jou gewoon horen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Haha, ik heb wat gebruik- en luisterervaring met 4-Acoustic, maar verder heb ik er niets mee te maken. Ook nooit gehad trouwens.
> Laten we het houden op een wat ongelukkig gekozen nickname.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



hmmm, nu snap ik t even niet meer.


Ik dacht in het verleden weleens gelezen te hebben dat je 4acoustics prees. Had je zelf ook niet zo'n fcs 12 inch set toppen?

----------


## 4AC

Nee, die waren van mijn broer en zijn compagnon. Zelf nooit gehad. Wel gebruikt/gehoord dus.
FCS heeft een uitstekende prijs/kwaliteit verhouding (vergelijkbaar met Dap X), maar het blijft natuurlijk ontzettend budget spul. Het is met name voor drive-in shows interessant.

Maar dit is waaaayyyy off-topic, mocht je meer vragen hebben stuur me dan even een péé emmetje.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

> Vanaf 09:00 uur word er gebouwd, was de planning.
> Locatie: loods van ******** in almelo.
> Staat een paar paginas terug.



Ja, maar weet jij waar de loods van Mac is? En die 9:00 was volgens mij niet meer dan een voorlopige planning. Voor zover ik weet staat er nog niets vast. Overigens bied ik me bij deze aan als vrijwilliger voor eventueel bouw/breek werk, of dat nou PA of koffiemachine opbouwen is. Als de vroegste trein het toelaat kom ik graag even helpen.


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Het plan was idd om 9 uur al bouwen, vind ik persoonlijk erg vroeg, moet eerst nog ff een kleine 2 uur sturen.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Het plan was idd om 9 uur al bouwen, vind ik persoonlijk erg vroeg, moet eerst nog ff een kleine 2 uur sturen.



Ik moet geloof ik iets van ruim uurtje sturen met ergens wel een koffie stop bij een tankstation.  Dus  om 10 zou mij ook niet slecht uitkomen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> 
> 9 juni in Almelo, ik denk vanaf 9 uur in de ochtend bouwen, ik denk dat de koffiemachine die dag buiten staat.



Bouwen is niet meteen al pa-aanslingeren , er zal eerst iets van een podium gebouwd moeten worden. Krachtstroom getrokken, mengtentje gebouwd etc. Maar rustig maar , ik gooi volgende week wel een programma online hier, inclusief GPScoordinaten en survival-pakket-benodigdheden.

----------


## Outline

Door wat 'aandachtspunten' in de privésfeer heb ik de afgelopen 1,5 week niks kunnen doen maar ik ben bezig met een mail naar Rolf van AudioPro. Hoop dan ook morgen of woensdag definitief te kunnen melden of er D&B zal zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik ben ook bezig geweest met TW Audio maar dat werd iets te moeilijk om dat geregeld te krijgen vanuit importeur/fabrikant...



en daar was ik nou net ernstig benieuwd naar.

----------


## Hilco

Is er al een planning?

----------


## djspeakertje

Ook ik begin onderhand wel erg nieuwsgierig te worden naar de planning van de dag. Het duurt al met al niet zo lang meer...


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

hallo, ik ben eerst nog ff getrouwd, er is iemand die iets meer aandacht krijgt nu… 

als de gemiddelde bezoeker er tegen 12 uur is, en de gemiddelde bezoeker met speaker / cabinet / apparaat / doos er om 11 uur is, 
kunnen we rond 1300 uur beginnen met klooien, en voor de laatste trein zijn we wel klaar… 

Kleine contante vrijwillige bijdrage voor de versnaperingen (koffie/thee/barbecue) wordt op prijs gesteld….

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat doe je hier nog op het forum, ga je bruid ff aandacht geven. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hebben we in de gaten dat we gelijk een feessie vieren zondag? :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Van harte gefeliciteerd!

Zoals eerder aangegeven ben ik bereid om te komen helpen met het sjouwwerk van te voren en na de hand en uiteraard ook tussendoor mocht dat nodig zijn. (bbq/tafels/stoelen/koffie/etc.)


Daan

----------


## kvdb013

Ik ben helaas verhinderd ivm 35jarig huwelijk van mijn schoon ouders, maar ik hoop dat er nu toch een keertje iemand met een stel dhz subs komt. Om eens aan te horen/lezen wat jullie ervan vinden.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Ik ben helaas verhinderd ivm 35jarig huwelijk van mijn schoon ouders, maar ik hoop dat er nu toch een keertje iemand met een stel dhz subs komt. Om eens aan te horen/lezen wat jullie ervan vinden.



Ik neem zo'n   dhz  subje mee

----------


## djspeakertje

1 of 2? ​teintekens

----------


## kvdb013

> Ik neem zo'n   dhz  subje mee



Ben benieuwd naar de bevindingen!
welke Driver steekt erin als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Joost van Ens

> hallo, ik ben eerst nog ff getrouwd.



Van Harte gefeliciteerd Mac.

----------


## Outline

> en daar was ik nou net ernstig benieuwd naar.



Zie reactie in ander (Forum)-topic. Vertel je IRL wel wat de reden is, indien geïnteresseerd.





> hallo, ik ben eerst nog ff getrouwd, er is iemand die iets meer aandacht krijgt nu…



Ik zeg niks. Ik was ook een week of anderhalf afwezig om zo'n reden...
Vrouwtje gaat voor. Zij zorgt er voor dat het bed warm is als ik er 's-nachts bij kom liggen. Dat alleen is al heel wat waard...

----------


## Gast1401081

Nee, ernstig benieuwd naar die TW-audio, was mn idee. Ik zie en hoor daar leuke dingen van. 

IRL zijn we net mensen, en hebben we ook e-mail. Klik op dat rare blauwe stuk tekst, en je ziet vast ergens e-mail staan. 
Werkt 24upd7dpw52wpj.

----------


## Outline

> en daar was ik nou net ernstig benieuwd naar.



Pas die post maar aan. Ben er hard aan het trekken om TW Audio toch via importeur aanwezig te krijgen. Kans zit er in...

D&B gaat waarschijnlijk niet lukken ivm geen voorraad bij Peak Audio en daarnaast dat het net te lang is blijven liggen... Gaan nu proberen via HVR wat los te krijgen. Is de laatste hoop wat betreft D&B!

----------


## MusicXtra

Wordt alles bij elkaar best een indrukwekkend lijstje....
Op dit moment:
L'Acoustics SB28
D&B....?
TW Audio?
Meyer HP700 of LFC1100
Cubo
DHZ sub
BR115
Brooklyn Audio Prospect sub
Brooklyn Audio X218
En mogelijk nog een EAW SB1002

----------


## renevanh

Heb nog niks van ******** gehoord over ophalen van Cubo's en hij heeft PM's uitgeschakeld staan, dusse...

Cubo's staan overigens zaterdagavond in Amsterdam te knorren...

----------


## qvt

Zou mooi zijn als je van D&B een J-Sub/J-Infra combi zou kunnen regelen, toch wel een van de mooiere subjes in die klasse.

----------


## Outline

> Zou mooi zijn als je van D&B een J-Sub/J-Infra combi zou kunnen regelen, toch wel een van de mooiere subjes in die klasse.



Er wordt hard aan gewerkt om de 2 Duitse merken van het moment (naar mijn mening dan) zondag aanwezig te laten zijn!

Vanavond nog contact gehad met Han van HVR. Die wil in principe wel wat J-laag beschikbaar stellen. Only problem: Krijg in mijn Doblo maar 2 kasten. Welke combi dat wordt is nog niet bekend.

Vanavond ook nog contact gehad met MWorks wat betreft TW Audio: Ook daar wordt hard aan gewerkt.

Wordt vervolgd!

----------


## qvt

Heb nu ook wel zin gekregen om te komen buurten..

----------


## Outline

Gewoon komen. Zit zelf ook zo'n 1,5 uur in de auto...

----------


## qvt

> Gewoon komen. Zit zelf ook zo'n 1,5 uur in de auto...



Voor mij zijn het er 3.. Ik ga eens kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Als je langs Den Bosch: Haak aan of stap in. Vrouwtje gaat waarschijnlijk niet mee (net als iemand met een grote bus waarin wel 4 J-laagjes passen...) dus heb dan nog stoel over. Is gezelliger!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Heb nog niks van ******** gehoord over ophalen van Cubo's en hij heeft PM's uitgeschakeld staan, dusse...
> 
> Cubo's staan overigens zaterdagavond in Amsterdam te knorren...



Klik eens op die rare blauwe text hieronder ..

----------


## teunos

> Als je langs Den Bosch: Haak aan of stap in. Vrouwtje gaat waarschijnlijk niet mee (net als iemand met een grote bus waarin wel 4 J-laagjes passen...) dus heb dan nog stoel over. Is gezelliger!



Als dit aanbod algemeen geldig is dan ben ik zeer geinteresseerd om het te accepteren! ik was niet van plan te komen omdat ik dan zelf geen vervoer heb, maar zou erg graag meegaan. ik zal je een PM sturen  :Wink:

----------


## Turboke

Had wel willen langskomen met wat Turbosound TSW218 en 721 maar mits we met Vaderdag verplichtingen zitten zal dat niet lukken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Only problem: Krijg in mijn Doblo maar 2 kasten. Welke combi dat wordt is nog niet bekend.
> 
> Vanavond ook nog contact gehad met MWorks wat betreft TW Audio: Ook daar wordt hard aan gewerkt.
> 
> Wordt vervolgd!



Dat probleem is niet zo heel groot, 1 sub van ieder is voldoende.
Ik neem 1 SB28, 1SB1001, 1 X218, Prospect set, amp racken en kabelkist mee, denk dat mijn bus dan aardig vol zit, van ieder twee lukt mij dus ook niet.

----------


## djspeakertje

Euh Mac, niet om het een of ander, maar ik zou wel graag willen weten waar ik zondag moet zijn... 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Virulyweg 21K in Almelo is volgens mij het adres.
Kwestie van op de blauwe zin onderaan iedere post van Mac klikken. :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Kwestie van op de blauwe zin onderaan iedere post van Mac klikken.



voor degene die op chique gesteld zijn : burgemeester Schneiderssingel is waar het staat te gebeuren.

----------


## FrankD

Ik rij zondag vanaf Limburg die kant op. Heb plaats voor maximaal 2 passagiers. Indien iemand een lift nodig heeft geef maar een gilletje.
To Musicxtra: Is het mogelijk om zondag een prospect top op DAP X15B's te beluisteren?

----------


## MusicXtra

Als jij Dap XB15's meeneemt om te testen zullen ze in combinatie met de Prospect toppen gebruikt worden.

----------


## teunos

Oproep;

Wie komt er morgen onderweg langs Ravenstein langs de A50 naar nijmegen, of langs de A2 bij den Bosch? (ik woon hier tussenin)
Ik heb zelf helaas geen vervoer voor morgen maar als er iemand in de buurt is dan rijd ik graag mee!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Al vast veel plezier met zijn allen toe gewenst morgen. Wordt vast een leerzame dag. Helaas heb ik geen tijd morgen,

----------


## Gast1401081

zo, koffie - koekjes! - 2 koelkasten met fris / bier / Jim / barbecue / 6 USW's/ Jack / parasols / rubbermatje / John / mooi weer / krachtstroomkist / 220V sloffen  ...  ... ik ben dr klaar voor.

----------


## djspeakertje

Jim/Jack/John? John zou mr. Meyer kunnen zijn, die andere twee moet je toch ff uitleggen  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

Johhny Walker / Jim Beam / Jack Daniels /  my friends in all the places I go..

----------


## Gast1401081

> Johhny Walker / Jim Beam / Jack Daniels /  my friends in all the places I go..



vanaf 10 uur opbouw organisatie /  vanaf 11 uur opbouw deelnemers /  vanaf 12 uur programma / bbq / colaaa etc

----------


## djspeakertje

Team Oldenzaal (Timmetje en ik) vertrekken om 10:00 per OV. We zijn dus tegen 11:15 aanwezig om een handje te helpen/te schudden.


Daan

----------


## timmetje

Team Oldenzaal zonder timmetje helaas.

Mijn kat heeft een onfortuinlijke ontmoeting gehad met een raam, waardoor haar achterpootjes nu verlamd zijn. Jullie begrijpen ongetwijfeld dat mijn zorgen dus nu even ergens anders liggen dan bij dreunende subs.

Vanaf deze kant enorm veel (leer)plezier gewenst.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Team Oldenzaal zonder timmetje helaas.
> 
> Mijn kat heeft een onfortuinlijke ontmoeting gehad met een raam, waardoor haar achterpootjes nu verlamd zijn. Jullie begrijpen ongetwijfeld dat mijn zorgen dus nu even ergens anders liggen dan bij dreunende subs.
> 
> Vanaf deze kant enorm veel (leer)plezier gewenst.



laat me raden, de kat wilde via het kiepraam naar buiten springen en heeft bekneld gezeten?

----------


## timmetje

> laat me raden, de kat wilde via het kiepraam naar buiten springen en heeft bekneld gezeten?



Andersom: van buiten naar binnen.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Andersom: van buiten naar binnen.



laat me je adviseren; de dierenarts gaat het na een paar dagen zonder verbetering in willen laten slapen.

Doe dit niet maar ga naar een homeopatische dierenarts, paar keer per dag de vergeschreven druppels geven en binnen de week loopt ze weer.

Been there done that.

Edit: sorry voor het off topic geneuzel.

----------


## Outline

> IRL zijn we net mensen, en hebben we ook e-mail. Klik op dat rare blauwe stuk tekst, en je ziet vast ergens e-mail staan. Werkt 24upd7dpw52wpj.



Nog bedankt voor je reactie op mijn mail...

Het heeft even geduurd maar kan nu melden dat zowel D&B als TW morgen niet aanwezig zullen zijn!

Bij D&B waren de diverse klussen niet te combineren met een dagje subs testen en voor TW was het gewoon te kort dag.

MAAR dat wil niet zeggen dat er niks gaat gebeuren. Ben zowel met Audio-Pro als met MWorks bezig om een demodag georganiseerd te krijgen. Bij Audio-Pro kwam het voorstel van henzelf, bij MWorks heb ik het idee geofferd en hier gaan we nog contact over hebben.

Wordt vervolgd maar wel pas als er iets concreets te melden is!

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier ook alles in de bus gekregen na het nodige gepuzzel, toch altijd weer meer spullen dan gedacht.
Volgens mij beloofd het een erg leuk dagje te worden, het weer ziet er iig al goed uit, misschien een beetje veel wind maar dat mag de pret niet drukken.

----------


## Outline

Overigens ga ik er morgen zelf ook niet zijn: De merken waar ik interesse in heb zijn er niet en de set van Sander hoop ik binnenkort een keer in de buurt te kunnen beluisteren.

Buiten dat zit ik sowieso de laatste weken erg krap in mijn tijd waardoor het toch net wel/net niet zou worden en sowieso geen hele dag.

Maar foto's zijn altijd welkom!

----------


## timmetje

> laat me je adviseren; de dierenarts gaat het na een paar dagen zonder verbetering in willen laten slapen.
> 
> Doe dit niet maar ga naar een homeopatische dierenarts, paar keer per dag de vergeschreven druppels geven en binnen de week loopt ze weer.
> 
> Been there done that.
> 
> Edit: sorry voor het off topic geneuzel.



De zenuwen hebben bekneld gezeten en het is nu dus wachten tot de zwelling afneemt. De verwachting van ons en de arts is dat ze morgenavond al wel weer aardig op de been is.

Het gevoel in haar pootjes komt al wel terug, en ze probeert ook al wel weer te lopen, maar dat lukt nu dus nog niet omdat dat de spieren een hele tijd niets hebben gedaan.

Enfin: terug naar subs en BBQ's.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Ook ik ga er niet geraken, mijn medekompaan is verhindert en 290 km is me toch wat te ver trappen voor deze dag.
Als er ooit een meeting wat centraler in het land is ben ik er graag wel bij uiteraard.
Veel plezier iig.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zal proberen weer een objectief verslag van de dag te geven, mits er dan niet weer zo'n bak ellende over me uitgestort wordt als vorige keer. :Frown: 
Camera's zijn ook aanwezig dus foto's zullen er ook meer dan genoeg gemaakt worden.

----------


## Outline

> Ik zal proberen weer een objectief verslag van de dag te geven, mits er dan niet weer zo'n bak ellende over me uitgestort wordt als vorige keer.
> Camera's zijn ook aanwezig dus foto's zullen er ook meer dan genoeg gemaakt worden.



Ik reken op je!

Overigens fijn dat niemand leest dat er al weer een soort van vervolg in de pijplijn zit....

----------


## MusicXtra

Jawel, dat is echt wel gelezen en als ik weer op moet draven voor een A/B vergelijking hoor ik het wel. :Smile: 
Maar eerst ff op morgen focussen.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Ik reken op je!
> 
> Overigens fijn dat niemand leest dat er al weer een soort van vervolg in de pijplijn zit....



Wel gelezen hoor maar er staat nog geen verdere info bij dus valt er nog niets te discussieren.

----------


## Outline

> Wel gelezen hoor maar er staat nog geen verdere info bij dus valt er nog niets te discussieren.







> Jawel, dat is echt wel gelezen en als ik weer op moet draven voor een A/B vergelijking hoor ik het wel.
> Maar eerst ff op morgen focussen.



Hoef geen uitgebreide reacties maar wil wel graag weten of er animo voor is. Beetje jammer om er een hoop tijd en moeite in te gaan steken als er geen interesse is. Dit dan gericht op de merken/bedrijven die er de tijd en moeite in willen gaan steken...

@Sander: Breukelen is voor mij dichterbij dan Almelo. Dus als jij rondom huis een keer een klus hebt of wat meer mijn kant op dan hoor ik het graag! Kom dan met plezier luisteren naar je set!

Voor wat betreft de DHZ-sub: Ik ben benieuwd of deze morgen gaat doen wat je er van verwacht. Ook dit hoor ik graag van je!

Alvast bedankt daarvoor...

----------


## kvdb013

> Voor wat betreft de DHZ-sub: Ik ben benieuwd of deze morgen gaat doen wat je er van verwacht. Ook dit hoor ik graag van je!
> 
> Alvast bedankt daarvoor...



hier ben ik ook erg benieuwd naar!!

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Hoef geen uitgebreide reacties maar wil wel graag weten of er animo voor is. Beetje jammer om er een hoop tijd en moeite in te gaan steken als er geen interesse is. Dit dan gericht op de merken/bedrijven die er de tijd en moeite in willen gaan steken...
> 
> @Sander: Breukelen is voor mij dichterbij dan Almelo. Dus als jij rondom huis een keer een klus hebt of wat meer mijn kant op dan hoor ik het graag! Kom dan met plezier luisteren naar je set!
> 
> Voor wat betreft de DHZ-sub: Ik ben benieuwd of deze morgen gaat doen wat je er van verwacht. Ook dit hoor ik graag van je!
> 
> Alvast bedankt daarvoor...



van mijn kant uit is er altijd animo, dit is echter wel afhankelijk van de datum en de locatie.

----------


## Outline

Reken er maar op dat het voor D&B zo goed als zeker A'dam wordt!... Datum kan ik nog geen gooi naar doen. Denk/vermoed na de zomer.

Zoals gezegd: Er wordt over gepraat en gekeken wat de mogelijkheden zijn. Hoop op niet al te lange termijn iets te kunnen melden...

----------


## Gast1401081

ben ik blij dat ik geen vlees ingekocht heb, als de helft niet op komt dagen.... ( waar heb ik dat toch vaker meegemaakt?) 

Zondagsslager komt live met de BBQ  -  10,-  pp ofzo. We gaan het zien.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Reken er maar op dat het voor D&B zo goed als zeker A'dam wordt!... Datum kan ik nog geen gooi naar doen. Denk/vermoed na de zomer.
> 
> Zoals gezegd: Er wordt over gepraat en gekeken wat de mogelijkheden zijn. Hoop op niet al te lange termijn iets te kunnen melden...



Heb van die slapert van Ravenstein ook niks weer gehoord...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Team Oldenzaal zonder timmetje helaas.
> .....







> Ook ik ga er niet geraken, mijn medekompaan is verhindert en 290 km is me toch wat te ver trappen voor deze dag.







> Overigens ga ik er morgen zelf ook niet zijn: De merken waar ik interesse in heb zijn er niet en de set van Sander hoop ik binnenkort een keer in de buurt te kunnen beluisteren.








> Hoef geen uitgebreide reacties maar wil wel graag weten of er animo voor is. Beetje jammer om er een hoop tijd en moeite in te gaan steken als er geen interesse is.




Nou, bij deze, Outline... 

voor degene die Almelo wel weet te vinden: de koffie is klaar tussen 1100 een 1200, daarna kabaal, cola en barbeque. 
Don't forget some CheapSunglasses...

----------


## FrankD

Tot straks dan

----------


## metalteacher

Iedereen veel plezier daar in Almelo. Ik was er graag bijgeweest, maar ben te druk!!! Gaat vast en zeker een leerzame dag worden. Ik hoop dat het nog eens herhaald wordt, en dat ik er dan wel bij kan zijn.

----------


## 4AC

Ik moet helaas ook (op het laatste moment) afhaken. Kan er geen tijd voor vrij maken.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Outline

> Heb van die slapert van Ravenstein ook niks weer gehoord...



Iets met wel willen maar leeg magazijn en gebrek aan tijd om het heen&weer te krijgen... Han zelf was was overigens nog niet op de hoogte...

Van wat ik begrijp, staat er dit weekend en over 2 weken geen een grotere D&B-set in de loods...

----------


## kvdb013

En en en?? Of staan de heren nog lekker te bbq'en

----------


## 2mancrew

> En en en?? Of staan de heren nog lekker te bbq'en



Nee We hebben  de chinees met een bezoekje vereerd nadat oom agent heeft laten zien  hoe goed een politie auto over een boomstronkje kan rijden .............. glappie , Maar  was top dag  met goed weer,   cursus hoe boor ik een parasol vast op het asfalt en  veel geluid  en  o  ja  de dhz sub was er ook. en conclusie was  .................. die is voor de voglende

----------


## 2mancrew

> Nee We hebben  de chinees met een bezoekje vereerd nadat oom agent heeft laten zien  hoe goed een politie auto over een boomstronkje kan rijden .............. glappie , Maar  was top dag  met goed weer,   cursus hoe boor ik een parasol vast op het asfalt en  veel geluid  en  o  ja  de dhz sub was er ook. en conclusie was  .................. die is voor de voglende



.  Deel 2  Diverse  subskasten gehoort. en wat mijn conclusie eigenlijk was  dat de  l accoustics me toch beetje tegenviel, dat de b115  toch gereed is voor de sloop en hergebruik en dat t  sjouw it yourself subje het best deed en dat de BA prospect  het heel goed deed en dat de meyer subjes het ook erg lekker deden.  Conclusie  productief dagje   met weer paar leuke trucjes geleerd met dank aan  Mac Gyver.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb wel erg gelachen om dat kleine Ienie-Minie-DoeHetZelf-subje. Ik weet wat ik van 6 USW's kan verwachten, ik had de Prospects en de L'A sb28 al een paar keer gehoord, de rest was ook niet spannend, maar van dat kleine rotding was ik helemaal verbaasd. 

Ik denk dat we die ook maar eens in een 12, of zelfs 10" moeten gaan terugrekenen, en optellen richting 4 of 6-voudig.

----------


## djspeakertje

Hier een lijstje met de aanwezige subs:
4 Prospect (1*18")
1 X218 (2*18")
1 SB28 (2*18")
1 BR115 (1*15")
1 DHZ sub (1*15")
3 DAP X15 (1*15")
6 Meyer UWS-1P (2*15" actief)

Ook bij mij redelijk verrassende uitkomsten. De L'Ac SB28 is zeker geen slechte sub, maar gezien de bijna legendarische status van het ding waren mijn verwachtingen hoog. Die werden echter niet waargemaakt. Het ding doet echt wel wat ie doen moet, maar het is echt niets speciaals, en vergeleken met de Prospect subs helemaal niet. De SB28 hebben we overigens zowel met de amps van Brooklyn als met de bijgeleverde LA8 amp beluisterd. Als ik me niet vergis is de SB28 gemeten met de LA8 er achter.
De X218 is een fijn subje, maar niet zo fijn als 2 Prospects. De X218 gaat overigens wel erg hard  :Smile:  
De DAP X15 was een prettige afwisseling, en gezien de aanschafprijs (rond de 300,-) zijn geld meer dan waard. Het ding doet het echt niet slecht, maar de bouwkwaliteit is gewoon niet A-merk waardig.
De BR115 van 2mancrew is rijp voor de sloop, die kwam zowel qua klank als qua SPL gewoon niet mee met de rest, ook niet met de 15" subs. Dit kwam overigens ook door een fout in de kast.
De Meyers zijn gewoon goed. Ze gaan niet zo laag als de Prospects, maar gaan wel erg fijn en hard. Dit kwam trouwens ook omdat ze met 6 tegelijk waren...
De DHZ sub was de grote verrassing van de dag. Het dingetje is bijna miniatuur te noemen, schattig gewoon. Er komt echter wel een monsterlijk geluid uit. Van die DHZ sub kunnen we nog wel eens veel gaan horen. Overigens hoorde Sander vandaag zijn eigen ontwerp (DHZ sub) voor het eerst, en volgens mij was ook hij onder de indruk.
Overigens heb ik vandaag voor het eerst de Prospect set gehoord, en ik weet nog niet zo goed hoe ik dat moet gaan verwoorden. Het is gewoon een belachelijk goed setje. Bij sommige setjes verschijnt er een smile-curve op de EQ. Van de Prospect krijg ik een smile-curve op mn gezicht!

Foto's volgen.


Daan

----------


## Outline

Belangrijkste vraag: Welke driver steekt er in die DHZ-sub van vanmiddag?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Belangrijkste vraag: Welke driver steekt er in die DHZ-sub van vanmiddag?



de Selenium, waarvoor hij bedoeld is, voor zover ik weet. 
De belangrijkste vraag was dat nou ook weer niet, dat is hoeveel olie er uit het carter van die politieauto lekt...

----------


## qvt

Dat van de SB28 verbaast me niets haha, klinkt top alleen drukt niet zo.. 

Helaas wou mijn compagnon niet meer mee en had ik geen zin om zelf 5,5 uur alleen te rijden vandaag..

----------


## 2mancrew

> de Selenium, waarvoor hij bedoeld is, voor zover ik weet. 
> De belangrijkste vraag was dat nou ook weer niet, dat is hoeveel olie er uit het carter van die politieauto lekt...



De 15inch driver is de Selenium.   Ga toch maar eens een br 115 slopen  en 4  dhz er bij  bouwen.   hmmz hoe zou dat klinken  4 dhzjes per kant. greetz  Ed :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> de Selenium, waarvoor hij bedoeld is, voor zover ik weet. 
> De belangrijkste vraag was dat nou ook weer niet, dat is hoeveel olie er uit het carter van die politieauto lekt...



De DHZ sub is ontworpen om de de Selenium of een 18sound (neodymium), die qua gewicht lichter is, qua prijs wat duurder is en volgens mij ook nog net wat meer vermogen aankan.


Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> De 15inch driver is de Selenium.   Ga toch maar eens een br 115 slopen  en 4  dhz er bij  bouwen.   hmmz hoe zou dat klinken  4 dhzjes per kant. greetz  Ed



Welke drivers zitten er in je BR115's? Tis maar net de vraag of die geschikt zijn voor de DHZ subjes... Moet je dr geen roostertje in bouwen trouwens :P


Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

Toch maar even een nieuwe post hiervoor: De foto's!

https://picasaweb.google.com/1061064...CKOG6rDFwLzDcg

Helaas staat niet alles erop, onder andere de metingen niet. Wellicht heeft MusicXtra of 2mancrew hier nog foto's van. Vooral een foto van het DHZ subje tussen de grote bakken zou leuk zijn  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Helaas heb ik ook geen foto waar de DHZ sub op staat, ding is zo klein dat hij niet te zien is. :Cool: 
Mijn ervaring van de dag; erg leuke sfeer ondanks de tegenvallende opkomst.
De SB28 vond ik ook wat tegenvallen, zeker omdat het wel zo ongeveer de benchmark is.
De USW subs erg prettig qua klank, betere transient dan de 18" subs maar wel minder diepgang.
De BR115 had te kampen met een grille die te dicht op de driver zat, niet goed te beoordelen dus.
Ik was zeker onder de indruk van de DHZ sub, je struikelt er bijna over maar de klank is erg lekker, warm en met veel diepgang.
Over het Brooklyn Audio spul ga ik mijn mening niet geven, die wordt toch niet als objectief gezien. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik was erg onder de indruk van de UPA toppen wat betreft de prestaties, de klank daarentegen vond ik erg scherp.
Plotjes en foto's volgen nog.
Zou zomaar de DAP vergeten... Voor z'n geld absoluut een goed subje maar niet te vergelijken met de overige subs die er stonden.

----------


## DJ Paul M

Ziet eruit als een geslaagde dag. Echter vraag ik me wel af: stond alles nu gewoon op de weg? Lijkt mij dat er ook nog auto's door moeten?

Hoop dat jullie het leuk gehad hebben  :Smile: 

Paul

----------


## Outline

> de Selenium, waarvoor hij bedoeld is, voor zover ik weet. 
> De belangrijkste vraag was dat nou ook weer niet, dat is hoeveel olie er uit het carter van die politieauto lekt...



Milieudelictje? Komen ze de grond ook nog afgraven?

Geloof me, als ik er was geweest dan was dat niet gebeurt. Karma & crap waardoor ik altijd de leuke/grappige dingen misloop...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ziet eruit als een geslaagde dag. Echter vraag ik me wel af: stond alles nu gewoon op de weg? Lijkt mij dat er ook nog auto's door moeten?
> 
> Hoop dat jullie het leuk gehad hebben 
> 
> Paul



dat vond de politie ook, dat openbare  weg.. dat die straat doodloopt, en alleen maar aangelegd is om een subsidiepot aan te breken voor de wijk erachter die niet meer komt is een detail. 

er was alleen een vader die zn dochter ff wilde leren autorijden, en wat buren ( die ongeveer 6km verderop wonen) die we het leven grondig verpest hebben......

----------


## MusicXtra

Toch vond ik die dienders nog wel te pruimen, op mijn vraag of het een probleem was dat we nog een half uurtje op laag volume doorgingen zei hij alleen dat we op moesten ruimen en dat ze ons daarop vertrouwden en dus ook niet meer terugkwamen.
Groot raadsel in AlmeLow is wel hoe al die gaten in het wegdek zijn ontstaan. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kvdb013

Als trotse bezitter van twee dhz subs (wel met 15nlw9500), toch wel fijn om te horen dat dit kleine beestje goed presteert tussen de grote jongens!!!
ik hoop dat jullie een leuke dag hebben gehad en er nog eens een dag komt dat ik erbij kan zijn!

----------


## Outline

Ik neem aan dat er wel foto's zijn van die boomstronk-bedwingende politie-'suv'? En van de achtergebleven olievlek?

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier de plotjes van vandaag.
Meten ging niet makkelijk, het felle zonlicht ontnam me een goed zicht op wat ik aan het doen was en de wind verstoorde de metingen nogal.
Als eerste de 18"ers. Ik denk dat er iets niet goed is gegaan met de meting van de X218, deze presteert veel beter dan de grafiek doet vermoeden.
Alle subs zijn gefilterd op 30-100 Hz 24dB LR zonder verdere EQ punten, de L'Acoustics is op de LA8 amp aangesloten met de SB28/100 factory preset.
De metingen zijn gedaan met een gecalibreerde meetmicrofoon, merk en type is me even ontgaan.


Hier de 15" subs.

----------


## qvt

Als dat de mic van Theo was dan ging het zeer waarschijnlijk om een DPA 4003  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een paar plaatjes welke ik heb geschoten.



Amp world.

Natuurlijk moest er gelopen worden om te zien hoe ver het draagt.

----------


## FOHje

Wat was de verhouding tussen de DAP x15b en de Prospect subwoofer?

----------


## teunos

De Dap x15B is zeker voor zijn prijs geen onaardig product. Als je hem naast de prospect zet komt hij echter al snel tekort. Waar de DHZ-sub goed doordrukte merkte je snel dat de X15B al tekort kwam en ging vervormen. Een redelijke schatting zou ik zeggen dat we 3 X15-B's hadden moeten aansluiten om één prospect sub in vol geweld bij te kunnen houden. Jammer genoeg kwam de Popo al voordat dit zover was.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Als dat de mic van Theo was dan ging het zeer waarschijnlijk om een DPA 4003



Theo zegt:
LOL, leuk. de mic is een B&K 4003 met 130V-preamp.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Weer even de newbie modus aan* wat voor apparaat ligt er bovenop het linker amprack?

Onder het stageblock?

----------


## djspeakertje

Bovenop het linker amprack ligt de L'Acoustics LA8 versterker die bij de SB28 geleverd werd. Deze hebben we gebruikt omdat er ook een processor ingebouwd zit waar speciale presets voor de SB28 in zitten. Bovenop de LA8 (die in het 3HE rackje zit) liggen 2 stageboxes.


Daan

----------


## Outline

Nog steeds niemand die weet welke erover er in de DHZ stak?

Ook mooi om te zien dat steeds meer fabrikanten systeemversterkers maken. Of we daar gelukkig mee moeten zijn laat ik in het midden. Wat dat betreft heeft de aanpak van TW Audio meer mijn steun...

----------


## djspeakertje

> De 15inch driver is de Selenium.







> Nog steeds niemand die weet welke erover er in de DHZ stak?



Stond een pagina terug  :Smile: . DHZ subje draaide net als de rest op de amps van BA (Lab klonen volgens mij). Voor de processing moet je bij Sander zijn.


Daan

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Bovenop het linker amprack ligt de L'Acoustics LA8 versterker die bij de SB28 geleverd werd. Deze hebben we gebruikt omdat er ook een processor ingebouwd zit waar speciale presets voor de SB28 in zitten. Bovenop de LA8 (die in het 3HE rackje zit) liggen 2 stageboxes.
> 
> 
> Daan



oke, had ik niet herkend als versterker.

4 kanalen en maar 1 potmeter?

----------


## djspeakertje

Digidingetje  :Smile: 

Hier in de buurt zwerven een heleboel oude KS systeemversterkers rond, die hebben helemaal geen potmeters, enkel een slot waar een kaart met wat schakelaars in gaat. wysiwyg, redelijk foolproof, totdat ze de mute knoppies vinden...


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Voor de processing moet je bij Sander zijn.
> 
> Daan



Alle subs hadden waren op 30-100 Hz gecrossed met een 24dB LR filter, op tijd gezet met de toppen en verder geen enkele processing.
Uitzondering hierop vormde de Meyer USW's en de SB28, deze zaten op een FR output van de processor om te kunnen time-alignen.
De SB werd aangestuurd door een LA8 versterker met de factory preset SB28-100, de USW's hebben ingebouwde amps en processing, geen idee wat daarin gebeurd.

----------


## MusicXtra

> 4 kanalen en maar 1 potmeter?



 Hahaha, ja, zelfs die ene knop is nog niet eens een potmeter. Zelfde als mijn Roland M400, 48 kanalen en maar 10 knoppen voor de EQ? :Cool: 
In de praktijk gebruik je de volume knoppen van een eindversterker nooit, ik baal ervan dat ze erop zitten.
Bij mij staan ze altijd vol open maar wanneer er iemand helpt hij het afbouwen gebeurd het regelmatig dat diegene ze allemaal dichtdraait.
Volgende gig zoek ik me helemaal scheel waarom ik nergens geluid uit krijg tot ik erachter kom dat ik ff 36 volume potmeters open moet draaien.....

----------


## Ericsamandj

> In de praktijk gebruik je de volume knoppen van een eindversterker nooit, ik baal ervan dat ze erop zitten.
> Bij mij staan ze altijd vol open maar wanneer er iemand helpt hij het afbouwen gebeurd het regelmatig dat diegene ze allemaal dichtdraait.



Hoe doe je het dan met in en uitschakelen? speakons eerst uitpluggen of?
Ik laat ze dicht zolang de amps uitstaan, vanwege de inschakelplop. of is dat bij de duurdere eindbakken niet aan de orde?
Idem dito met uitschakelen trouwens, eerst potmeters dicht dan pas uit.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Of we daar gelukkig mee moeten zijn laat ik in het midden. Wat dat betreft heeft de aanpak van TW Audio meer mijn steun...



de oude of de nieuwe aanpak? Hoelstern of powersoft ? 

Ik ben erg tevreden over die ingebouwde amps en processoren. Niemand gaat het je flikken om de settings te veranderen, en de respons aan te passen "omdat het zoontje van de baas op een forum zit waar ze zeiden dat...." enzenzoenzovoort .

eventueel crossen met een minicrossovertje, en klaar is klara.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe doe je het dan met in en uitschakelen? speakons eerst uitpluggen of?
> Ik laat ze dicht zolang de amps uitstaan, vanwege de inschakelplop. of is dat bij de duurdere eindbakken niet aan de orde?



Volgens mij hebben alle moderne amps een inschakelvertraging, ook de goedkope, en als die er al niet in zou zitten zou het dichtdraaien van de potmeter je niet helpen.
Inschakelverschijnselen zijn een gevolg van een symmetrische voeding die niet 100% symmetrisch is tijdens het in/uitschakelen waardoor er dus even heel kort een piek aan de uitgang komt, ook als er geen signaal op de ingang staat.
Als ik een set opbouw zet ik de amps als laatste aan, bij het afbouwen gaan ze als eerste uit, enige knop die ik dus op een amp bedien is de power knop.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Welke drivers zitten er in je BR115's? Tis maar net de vraag of die geschikt zijn voor de DHZ subjes... Moet je dr geen roostertje in bouwen trouwens :P
> 
> 
> Daan



Daan in de  dhz sub zitten de originele  selenium speakers .(Voor type nummer verwijs ik naar DHZ forum). In de br115 zit kilomax in de 15 inch variant (google even op de kilomax dan snap je waarom die tegen rooster aan kwam) zo en nu eerst een  zero cola.   oh ja ik kreeg vanmiddag de briljante  ingeving  waarom bouw ik er geen 4 dhz subjes bij.    greetz  Ed

----------


## vdbeke

Waarom niet de voorgeschreven 18sound speakers in de BR115?

----------


## Outline

> de oude of de nieuwe aanpak? Hoelstern of powersoft ?



De nieuwe-nieuwe aanpak: Powersoft of LABs waarbij de processing zo goed is dat je niet kan horen wat er achter hangt. Heb er een post aan besteedt in het D&B vs. KMT-topic.

Maar doelde in dit geval nog meer op het feit dat TW geen eigen versterker ontwikkeld maar gewoon de beste (naar hun mening) op de markt en daar een systeem omheen bouwen qua processing, racken enz.

----------


## PvG

Kijk, in ieder geval geen last gehad van reflecties (hooguit van de stoepranden  :Stick Out Tongue: )...
Jammer genoeg geen cubo. Ik had deze graag in de herkansing gezien. 
Hoe moet ik de grafiekjes lezen? Zijn dit overdrachten (= relatief) of 1 kanaalsmetingen (= absoluut)? Waren de metingen telkens met 1 sub van een type of met meerdere subs tegelijk van een type?

----------


## MusicXtra

Metingen zijn helaas wederom niet erg bruikbaar om verschillende redenen, belangrijkste daarvan waren dat er nogal wat wind stond, dat de sterke arm der wet ons op de hielen zat en er dus geen tijd meer was om de subs op exact dezelfde plek voor de meetmicrofoon op te stellen.
Hierdoor moest ik de gain van de meetmicrofoon bij elke meting aanpassen waardoor je dus geen idee krijgt van de verschillende rendementen.
Waarschijnlijk zijn door de felle zon op mijn Macbook de meting van de X218 en USW met elkaar verwisseld, grafiek laat zien dat de X218 bij lange na niet zo laag komt als de gemeten 15" subs wat niet strookt met eerdere metingen van mij en wat er gehoormatig uit kwam.
De 18" subs zijn allen metingen van 2 drivers, dus een enkele SB28 en X218 tegen twee Prospect subs.
De 15" metingen zijn allen met 1 kast gedaan, dus de USW had hier een voorsprong omdat dit een dubbel 15" is.
Affijn, niet echt wetenschappelijk verantwoorde meetresultaten dus. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jack

ik was op vakantie.
had er graag een paar nexo rs18 naast gehoord...

----------


## 2mancrew

@Sander  als je  je creatie(dhz sub)  nog keer wil meten sjouw ik m wel keer mee naar  breukelen als je wilt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Metingen zijn helaas wederom niet erg bruikbaar



Valt best mee, het enige wat ik van een sub wil zien is de frequentierespons. Voor meer volume pak je er twee of twaalf, voor meer lever-nier-maag-darmdruk steek je er iets 63 Hz bij aan op de eq.  

Ik geloof die USW-grafiek wel, de hoog-kant laat iets zien dat ik al eerder gehoord en gezien heb. En de laag-af kant klopt ook wel met mijn vermoedens. 

Ik had graag dat hoorn-gedoe eindelijk eens nagemeten, maar er waren geen hoorns. Sjammer. Verder is er van Nexo maar 1 sub die ik echt horen wil en dat is die onder de Alpha-series. 

maareh de volgende sub-meeting is bij mij thuis, aan het zwembad...

----------


## salsa

Ik nodig Gerard en Sander graag een keer samen uit om een sub meeting te houden op ons zonnig Aruba, heb dan van Nexo de LS500 enkel 15 inch en de LS1200 enkel 18 inch beschikbaar voor zo'n meeting!!

Bij mij thuis of op het strand...

Dave

----------


## jack

> Ik had graag dat hoorn-gedoe eindelijk eens nagemeten, maar er waren geen hoorns. Sjammer. Verder is er van Nexo maar 1 sub die ik echt horen wil en dat is die onder de Alpha-series.



vertel?

hoe dat zo?

----------


## Gast1401081

omdat ik de alpha nog steeds met kop en schouders boven de rest van Nexo uit vind steken.

----------


## jack

Dus omdat jij toevallig een keer goed geluid uit een set heb horen komen vind je de rest minder.....

Heb  jij de "nieuwe" (meer dan 2 jaar oud) ps-R2 serie al hebt gehoord?.

een RS18 geeft beduidend meer druk dan een s2 (alpha sub) 140 versus 146 DB

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dus omdat jij toevallig een keer goed geluid uit een set heb horen komen vind je de rest minder.....
> 
> Heb  jij de "nieuwe" (meer dan 2 jaar oud) ps-R2 serie al hebt gehoord?.
> 
> een RS18 geeft beduidend meer druk dan een s2 (alpha sub) 140 versus 146 DB



ja, gehoord, en nee, niet blij mee, want ook al hier gepost, de sys-op ter plekke is een idioot. 
Nogmaals, het gaat me niet om druk, het gaat me om de klank van het ding, en het frequentiebereik. En ik vond die s2 erg goed. 
Die hele alpha trouwens. Maar das dan weer geen sub.

----------


## MELO

vraag aan alle aanwezigen op de subdag: Nu jullie de Prospectset hebben gehoord naast de A-merken, is de merkengeilheid afgenomen?
heb begrepen dat er nog wel een paar subjes bij hadden gemogen..(spreek uit ervaring )  :Big Grin:

----------


## desolation

> ja, gehoord, en nee, niet blij mee, want ook al hier gepost, de sys-op ter plekke is een idioot. 
> Nogmaals, het gaat me niet om druk, het gaat me om de klank van het ding, en het frequentiebereik. En ik vond die s2 erg goed. 
> Die hele alpha trouwens. Maar das dan weer geen sub.



De RS18 is nochtans een van de meest strakke en muzikale subs die ik in de laatste generaties gehoord heb. Pakken beter dan een HP700 of een SB28, of zelfs een CD18.
Klankmatig is echter de nieuwe S118 nog een trapje hoger, zeker als je fan van Alpha E bent ga je die waarschijnlijk ook verkiezen. En 143 spl uit een enkel 18" kastje, ook best prettig...

----------


## PvG

Ik snap die dB/kastje-race ook niet: op kleine locaties heb je het niet nodig (als het om muziek gaat en niet "boenkie-boenk") en op grote locaties wordt het benodigde aantal kasten vooral door benodigde throw en/of type sub-array bepaald. Of een kastje dan 140 of 143dB doet, lijkt mij niet zo belangrijk.

----------


## teunos

Waar wil je in helemlsnaam een enkel 18" sub vandaan halen die 143 db produceert???
Laat mij één simulatie zien waaruit blijkt dat een enkel 18" hier ook uberhaupt maar in de buurt komt. 
Om even mijn reactie te ondersteunen;
Neem een BMS 18N862, een welbekende subdriver die onder andere huist in de bruine kast hier..
Dat ding haalt met een fatsoenlijke kast net de 134db voordat hij wordt beperkt door zijn xmax, en die is 19mm......
Simuleer hem nu met 3kw en 40mm xmax, en dan haal je zelfs nog maar net de 137db, en daar moet power compressie nog vanaf.

----------


## djspeakertje

dB SPL is ook onderhevig aan creatief boekhouden he...
Martin Audio heeft een dubbel 18" (weliswaar hoorngeladen) sub die 150dB SPL max. produceert: http://www.martin-audio.com/mla/l-sp...ds/MLXspec.pdf

De 140dB continu die het ding eruit gooit is trouwens ook niet bepaald zachtjes.


Daan

----------


## desolation

Klein detail: spreek je dan over een gewone reflexkast? 

De bruine kast moet sowieso al onderdoen voor een RS18 qua output, de S118 komt daar heel aardig in de buurt van qua output. 
We spreken natuurlijk wel van peak SPL, maar dat geeft elke fabrikant als waarde op...

Die BMS lijkt me persoonlijk een heel interessante speaker om een enkel 18" subkastje mee te bouwen, maar ik heb er nog niet echt een geschikt ontwerp voor tegengekomen. Zo 1 kastje als low-sub, daar 2 DHZ subs van sander op en dan een leuk high-performance topje en je hebt een hele krachtige stack...

----------


## MELO

> Klein detail: spreek je dan over een gewone reflexkast? 
> 
> Die BMS lijkt me persoonlijk een heel interessante speaker om een enkel 18" subkastje mee te bouwen, maar ik heb er nog niet echt een geschikt ontwerp voor tegengekomen. Zo 1 kastje als low-sub, daar 2 DHZ subs van sander op en dan een leuk high-performance topje en je hebt een hele krachtige stack...




Best wel goed idee om zoiets te bouwen!
Het schijnt dat iemand je al is voor geweest.
Prospectsub = BMS  :Cool:

----------


## desolation

dat vermoedde ik wel ja, het was dat of bv een 2269HPL maar die is los niet te krijgen (en absurd duur)

de prospect is natuurlijk een commerciele kast, daar kunnen we ons moeilijk op gaan baseren, maar ik vraag me luidop af of een 18" versie van de DHZ kast geen mogelijk is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Enkel 18" subs die 143 dB en dubbel 18" subs die 150 dB produceren.....
Ik trek daar eerst maar eens 6 dB voor het creatief boekhouden vanaf (respectievelijk 8kW en 12kW piekvermogen :Confused: ) en daarna nog eens 3 dB voor de powercompressie.
En dan nog heb ik er mijn twijfels over, 8 kW wegstoken in een enkel 18" driver klinkt leuk maar hoe je die driver ook construeert, je kunt simpelweg de warmte die ontstaat niet afgevoerd krijgen zonder dat het ding in een baan om de aarde verdwijnt.
Los daarvan moet je om veel druk te krijgen veel lucht verplaatsen, dat bereik je door veel conus oppervlak, een grote uitslag en/of door een zo perfect mogelijke koppeling met de omringende lucht te krijgen. De grootste bij mij bekende X-max van een 18" driver is +/-19 mm, ga je daarmee simuleren zoals Teunos heeft gedaan dan zie je dat je die druk simpelweg niet zult halen. Nexo kiest voor een band-pass waarbij dus de koppeling met de omringende lucht beter zou moeten zijn, zoveel beter dat het rendement ineens gelijkwaardig is aan de gemiddelde 2"hoogdriver maar dan wel al vanaf 27 Hz.
Voor mij zitten er in het hele verhaal teveel zaken in die simpelweg onmogelijk zijn, een luidspreker is bij geen enkel merk wezenlijk anders, een bandpass kun je nog zo aan tunen, het blijft 'gewoon' een bandpass allemaal met fysieke grenzen waarbij het dus onmogelijk is dat er ineens een fabrikant zou zijn die daar geen last meer van heeft.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...zeker als je fan van Alpha E …..



nee, geen Alpha E , maar Alpha…    …. Alpha E mag je houden….. 
Volgende week komt mn SIM terug, dan zullen we die Nexo_PS ff uitchecken. 


die 15"DHZ upgraden naar 18 heet Prospect, volgens mij.

----------


## Turboke

-High power Bass module (140dB peak SPL @
1m) using a composite curve flared horn loaded
1 x 18” 6Ω LF driver-   Dit geeft men bij Nexo op bij de alpha E B1-18.                Maar datvalt dan ook weer tegen als je ernaar gaat luisteren heb deze set regelmatig mogen beluisteren maar zonder de subs erbij heel zwak.

----------


## desolation

> die 15"DHZ upgraden naar 18 heet Prospect, volgens mij.



Prospect en DHZ zijn qua constructie toch wel echt andere kasten als ik ze zo even bekijken...

----------


## PvG

> Prospect en DHZ zijn qua constructie toch wel echt andere kasten als ik ze zo even bekijken...



BR=BR en Sander=Sander. Als je Sander zou vragen een 18" DHZ sub te ontwerpen, waar zou hij dan mee komen denk je?

----------


## kvdb013

> BR=BR en Sander=Sander. Als je Sander zou vragen een 18" DHZ sub te ontwerpen, waar zou hij dan mee komen denk je?



Sander doet het zelf toch, dus prospect is voor Sander DHZ. :Wink:

----------


## desolation

> BR=BR en Sander=Sander. Als je Sander zou vragen een 18" DHZ sub te ontwerpen, waar zou hij dan mee komen denk je?



Als BR = BR, waarom is iedereen dan zo onder de indruk van de DHZ sub? Dan zou elke domme reflexkast toch even goed moeten werken...

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...Dan zou elke domme reflexkast toch even goed moeten werken...



klopt, kubieke meters, poort tunen, en gaan. 
En toch blijkt dat tegen te vallen….

----------


## 2mancrew

> klopt, kubieke meters, poort tunen, en gaan. 
> En toch blijkt dat tegen te vallen.



Je kunt zeggen wat je wilt maar de DHZ doet het best aardig  en zeker als je er een paar per kant neerlegt. Maar het is natuurlijk geen prospect sub.  MAar zag toch een aantal verraste gezichten in ALmelowwwwww met de dhz sub.   Greetz  Ed

----------


## Gast1401081

> Je kunt zeggen wat je wilt maar de DHZ doet het best aardig  en zeker als je er een paar per kant neerlegt. Maar het is natuurlijk geen prospect sub.  MAar zag toch een aantal verraste gezichten in ALmelowwwwww met de dhz sub.   Greetz  Ed



Klopt , wn klopt ook met mijn daarbovenstaande post.
Dat SjouwHetZelf subje doet niet onder voor menig middenmoter in de Pro-hoek, terwijl daar vaak uren en dagen over gedacht en geouwehoerd is.

----------


## dexter

Dan ben ik wel eens benieuwd hoe deze DHZ sub zich verhoud met bijv de SB150R van EAW of vergelijkbare kast van ander merk. Helaas kon ik er zondag niet bij zijn ivm een klus anders had ik zeker weten wat kastjes meegenomen om te vergelijken.

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, het is een leuke frontloaded 1x15", nog zonder processing, compressie oid, verwacht nou geen wonderen, maar ik denk dat 4 of 6 van die dingen een behoorlijke indruk achterlaten bij de gerenommeerde suberlatieven.

----------


## dexter

Zijn er ook gegevens van de sub DHZ sub beschikbaar, kwa rendement, diepgang etc?

----------


## kvdb013

> Zijn er ook gegevens van de sub DHZ sub beschikbaar, kwa rendement, diepgang etc?



Ik meen een keer gelezen te hebben dat Sander de DHZ gemeten heeft samen met een forum lid, weet zo gauw niet meer wie. Ik heb toen ook gevraagd naar de settings maar nooit iets mogen ontvangen helaas.
misschien heeft hij nog ergens de grafieken rondslingeren.

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ik meen een keer gelezen te hebben dat Sander de DHZ gemeten heeft samen met een forum lid, weet zo gauw niet meer wie. Ik heb toen ook gevraagd naar de settings maar nooit iets mogen ontvangen helaas.
> misschien heeft hij nog ergens de grafieken rondslingeren.




dat ben ik geweest, heb de settings toen ook gestuurd!
bij deze nogmaals: 

een eq punt op:
40 hz    +6db    oct 0,40
63 hz    +1db    oct 1,00

cross bes 24db  41 hz
ik had een cross naar dynacord F123  vanaf 89 hz

Limit  +6 DB   att 45ms  release 8x

nu weet ik niet of dat met de selenium driver ook is de limit settings, ik had namelijk de 1100w variant erin!

----------


## desolation

die limiter settings ben je niks mee zonde de amplifier gain

----------


## Richnies2000

> die limiter settings ben je niks mee zonde de amplifier gain



die weet sander vast wel  :Smile:  same amp

----------


## kvdb013

> dat ben ik geweest, heb de settings toen ook gestuurd!
> bij deze nogmaals: 
> 
> een eq punt op:
> 40 hz    +6db    oct 0,40
> 63 hz    +1db    oct 1,00
> 
> cross bes 24db  41 hz
> ik had een cross naar dynacord F123  vanaf 89 hz
> ...



misschien iets niet helemaal goed gegaan dan, of ik heb het over het hoofd gezien.

----------


## MusicXtra

't Heeft niet zoveel zin die settings over te nemen, meest belangrijke is dat ze netjes aansluiten op de toppen waar ze onder komen.
Daarbij zat er in de subs van Richnies een 18SWS1100 en geen 18SWS800 wat dus ook weer andere settings oplevert.

----------

